

FDA Approval for Robotic Arm Controlled by Muscle Activity - nealabq
http://www.technologyreview.com/view/527256/fda-approval-for-robotic-arm-controlled-by-muscle-activity/

======
ColinWright
This one has some comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7726128](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7726128)
(businessweek.com)

Others:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7732875](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7732875)
(techcrunch.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7729068](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7729068)
(theverge.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7724114](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7724114)
(makezine.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7724164](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7724164)
(fda.gov)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7724861](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7724861)
(engadget.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7727600](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7727600)
(theverge.com)

